# UT Crankset Bottom Bracket Cup Compatibility



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,

I am preparing to install a new set of Record UT 10 spd compact cranks. Are they only compatible with Campy BB cups or will they work with the new Chris King cups?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

TheHamster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am preparing to install a new set of Record UT 10 spd compact cranks. Are they only compatible with Campy BB cups or will they work with the new Chris King cups?



Campy presses the bearing on the spindle so you have to use the campy bb cups. Chris King bottom brackets have bearings and are for shimano compatible cranksets.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*wondering about another type of compatibility...*

wondering about another type of compatibility on the Campag UT BB cups...

I like to mix and match Campagnolo components here and there, its definitely part of what I like about Campagnolo. 

My question is on the outboard UT bottom bracket cups; can the super record version cups receive the other types of Campag UT bearings found on other models of Campag UT cranks?

And specifically; can Record bearings fit into the Super Record cups and run okay and vice versa can the Super Record bearings drop into the Record type BB cups okay... 

I think the answer here is yes and that the only difference between the two is the anodizing and heat treatment on the Super Record cups but I wanted to check with the "group" that may have already tried this set up see if there were any issues to be aware of with these combos. Thanks.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

The Campy BB cups are the same. I'm running SR cranks with Record cups.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the difference....*

The SR cups have no inner seals. The bearings all have the same dimensions, but the SR's CULT bearings can handle dirt and water without the seals. Not wise with the Record bearings.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*interesting...*

Thanks for providing the info that there is no dimensional differences in the various actual bearings... that is exactly what I was wondering about. ...and interesting as I had not noticed previously that the Record cups came with the extra component (these inner seals; parts OC-RE002 that appear in the Record schematic). Wonder if these inner seals would be able to be retrofitted to the Super Record cups to protect the bearings from water and debris (whether they are SRecord bearings or Record or other). Seems like a functional enhancement component that should logically appear on the higher level product SRecord and perhaps not neccessarily on the lower Record product, not vice-versa, dropped from the SRecord item. 

...and just wishing that Campagnolo would produce and make available a special tool for pulling and reinstalling the UT bearings. (just as they produced special tools for the C10 chain and now the C11 chain...)


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Spot that parts OC-RE002 (2 pcs) are missing in the SR diagrams. the Items are between the 2 BB cups.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

slowoldman said:


> Spot that parts OC-RE002 (2 pcs) are missing in the SR diagrams. the Items are between the 2 BB cups.


Exactly. ...and inquiring campagnolo minds wonder about the WHY.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Exactly. ...and inquiring campagnolo minds wonder about the WHY.


Already explained - to reduce friction and because the CULT bearings are so tough the don't need the extra protection. They don't even need lubricant, except to reduce noise.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Also, cup seals from other Campagnolo/Fulcrum groups will fit SR cups fine.
With my Record cranks I'm running SR cups with seals from some Fulcrum cups.
Reason? Black color of SR cups


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

And those Campagnolo instructions to install and tighten the cups with a hand is ridiculous. That way they are prone to unscrew...my right cup got unscrewed and it was tightened more than said in instructions.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Anyone know if Fulcrum cranks will work with 2011 SR cups? Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The cups dimensions are all the same, but SR cups have no inner seals, since they are intended only for use with the SR level CULT bearings. If you're using lower level bearings, including ceramic hybrids, like Record cranks have, then the seals are needed.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

C-40,

I thought all the bearings (and seals if applicable) were in the cups? I have a chance to buy the Fulcrum R cranks with SR cups for $220. From what you say, I may have to downgrade to record cups due to the seals. I am understanding you correctly? 

Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes...*

Only the Fulcrum RRS model crank has CULT bearings. The bearings are on the crank spindles, not in the cups. It might be possible to find the seals, sold separately, but it may require more effort than it's worth.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Is it possible the seals (if necessary) already come with the cranks (and not the cups)? This makes sense if the bearings come with the cranks. I really want that crank. Do you think $220 is a good price?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

HazemBata said:


> Is it possible the seals (if necessary) already come with the cranks (and not the cups)? This makes sense if the bearings come with the cranks. I really want that crank. Do you think $220 is a good price?


I would suggest using the seals for super record cranks too.
Why not. They might not be needed for the CULT bearings but would dirt not gunk them up too?
You can buy the seals seperately.
http://www.bikeman.com/CR9919.html


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

HazemBata said:


> Is it possible the seals (if necessary) already come with the cranks (and not the cups)? This makes sense if the bearings come with the cranks. I really want that crank. Do you think $220 is a good price?


If you can make it work, $220 is a fantastic price!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the help fellas! I pulled the trigger and got the crank with the sr cups. 

I'll have to keep a close eye on the bearings for dirt and clean them out regularly. Mechanically speaking it will work fine since the cranks/cups are interchangeable.


----------



## Mtn Monkey (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic old post that confirms exactly what I need to know about SR Cups. I have just purchased a Tommasini Tecno and will be building neoretro with Record / SR mix. Trying to source some black Italian SR cups as they are......well just black. But struggling, anybody? 

Also is there another brand of cup that could be used such as CK or other? I have 11sp UT SR cranks ready to be fitted. 

Once again thanks to all the contributors of this valuable thread.

BB


----------

